# Air Intake Manifold problem



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm new to this forum, but would like to hear if anybody else has experienced the same problem as I have.
I purchased my VW CC sport(Manual) in '09, and have it always maintained at the dealership.
I did purchase the extended warranty, 5yr 100k miles also at time of purchase.
During the warranty I needed to have twice the air intake manifold replaced. The Engine light came on during that time. Last time it was replaced was at 87k miles.
Now at 112k miles it happened again!! and of course the warranty of the previous replacement was expired. the Dealer was going to charge me $890,- so i contacted VW USA. 
The car stayed at the dealer and they came out 2 days later to check it out. They were willing to pick up the parts, and I had to pay for the labor, which was at first $610,- and eventually came down to $360,-
Does anyone else have experienced this problem, and what would I be able to do to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So when they replaced it before...what was the problem/issue?

Is it the flaps or something?


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> So when they replaced it before...what was the problem/issue?
> 
> Is it the flaps or something?


All three times it was the same problem, the arm that sits on the site of the air intake manifold which turns the flaps, pops off and keeps the flaps open or in the position they were in when it popped off.
It almost looked to me that there should be a bold in there to prevent that from happening, but the service manager said something broke off that keeps it together.

He said it is a bad design, but when I asked if it is a common problem, he says not...


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

112k miles on an 09? Damn.


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

The car is made to be driven... ;-)

Although I was hoping that just like my previous '05 new Jetta it would not have any problems, although this has been the only problem so far... knock on wood!!

Any Idea what may cause this though? besides that dealer says: "must be a bad design"


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So is anything else affected after this breaks?

Just replace the manifold & that's it? (nothing else is harmed or damaged?)


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

That's all what they have been doing all three times, just replace the air intake manifold.
I did read something on another thread about the air intake manifold getting dirty etc.. and may have to remove and clean out otherwise flaps might get stuck, but last week when replaced I told the dealer to safe the part, and i saw it... looked perfectly in fine condition and clean, except that arm that controls the flaps comes off when you turn it.
They did with the air intake replace of course all the seals etc.. but that's it.
When the engine light came on before they fixed it is that the engine was kinda "surging" rpm's would go over 1000 then drop back to 800 then back to 1100 etc... which it didn't do the last two times.
But.... One thing I do feel now is that when stationary at stoplight the car "shakes" a little which really bothers me... not much, but I do feel it, so I may go back in and have them check it out... even though they charge me now $125 for diagnostic..... since car is out of warranty.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So the car runs fine and everything...just has a rough idle with surging?


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

That's correct, Just a rough idle..

Another thing that I noticed, which I don't know if it is normal, is that when the brake is not applied, you hear a air noise coming from the brake pedal, and when u apply the break it stop making the noises... I always wanted to see in someone else's cc if it does the same, and never had change.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Vacuum issue related to the manifold problem?


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Not that I know of... could it be?
You would say those are two complete different systems though?
The noise comes from the break pedal and when break pedal is applied, it stops..
I hope it is not related, and i'm hoping that noise is "normal" since it has been doing that since day 1.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess it'd be something to hear in person, but never heard of a brake pedal making noise before

Is it vibrating or something, and that's causing the noise?

DSG or Manual trans?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds like a defective power brake booster. Take it to the dealer.


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

It's definitely an air noise.. when you have no pressure on the break you hear it, when you just press it slightly it stops.

It's a Manual transmission. 

Defective brake power booster? I hope it's something that won't be too costly, since i'm way out of warranty.... I should have mentioned it way back....


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I would guess that a brake booster replacement will cost you about $500 for parts and labor.


----------



## vwcc2.0t (Nov 20, 2011)

*Recall!!!!!!*

I had my intake manifold replaced at 30k miles now I have 107k miles and they are telling me it needs to be replaced again due to some faulty vacuum flap....never hear problems like this with Japanese cars....hmmmmm


dutchy said:


> I'm new to this forum, but would like to hear if anybody else has experienced the same problem as I have.
> I purchased my VW CC sport(Manual) in '09, and have it always maintained at the dealership.
> I did purchase the extended warranty, 5yr 100k miles also at time of purchase.
> During the warranty I needed to have twice the air intake manifold replaced. The Engine light came on during that time. Last time it was replaced was at 87k miles.
> ...


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Had the entire manifold replaced under CPO warranty at 39k for the same reasons above. This is why shortly after the CPO runs out I am selling the car lol.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vwcc2.0t said:


> I had my intake manifold replaced at 30k miles now I have 107k miles and they are telling me it needs to be replaced again due to some faulty vacuum flap....never hear problems like this with Japanese cars....hmmmmm


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

dutchy said:


> Does anyone else have experienced this problem, and what would I be able to do to prevent it from happening again?


I believe I have had the exact same problem as you on my 09 CC Sport. In Sept I had to have the entire intake manifold replaced (covered by warranty) because the "intake runner has broken from the adjustment lever". The way the dealer explained what that means sounds just like what you explained. It took them like 3 months to track down the problem and my symptoms just kept getting worse and worse (rough idle, misfires, bad engine "hiccup" at 2500 rpms). I also had all injectors replaced at the same time and had carbon build up hand cleaned. Car ran great for a while and now I can feel the "hiccup" starting again at 2500 rpms. 

Dealer explained about how VW has redesigned the intake manifold for 2010's due to this issue. I don't know if my current (and past) engine hiccup is related to the intake manifold. 

I have to say, reading your post is depressing as I have this sinking feeling that this is not the last time I will have to replace the intake manifold.

I have read about plenty of other people who have had their intake manifolds replaced.

So what exactly were your symptoms other than check engine light?


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Same issue here on my 11 2.0t sport manual last week - no drivability symptoms only check engine light on for a day.. Light was off next day but still took her in.. - warranty work although service mentioned this would run close to $1000 out of warranty... Hmm...


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Yep - Had My CC Done Also !*

Couple of things First there was a Design Change , so the New Manifold - had a slightly better Design . It's also the PVC ability to Jam or Catch everything that - 
Increases the Issue .

I believe a few with Catch Cans - have Eliminated the Issue - They Routed somethings a 
Little Differently .


I have added a Cleaner to the Oil - Marvel Mystery Oil - 500 miles before Changing Out Oil
seems to Help , and I Spray the inside of Intake to Lube that Pivot Point .

I run Lucas in the Oil 2-3 OZ designed for Imports Syn , so Oil is Kept in Great Shape 
and never Old or Run Down 0w40 it's more like a 10W-30 or a Great 5W30 with some Beef !

Euro- Castor of self Design :  : Cost way less and is way Better !

Currently Running Bosch - Fusions - for Spark those seem to have Smoothed the Motor - 1 step Cooler .


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Had the complete manifold replaced today at 38k for the same reasons above. They fixed it under warranty. Told me multiple error codes had been thrown reg. a sensor which sits in the air intake..hmmmmm ok. Malfunction light came on 3 days ago.. And turned off yesterday of course.. So I drove to the dealer this morning...still don't understand why I had to be replaced as car was running fine otherwise.

Thanks,


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

I also had my intake manifold replaced at 35K miles. Same symptoms: rough, surging idle. Trading in my CC for an A4. I hope they do it better on the Audi side.


----------



## thanos.tka (Mar 13, 2012)

I have an 09 CC with the same problem 30Kmiles and its going in tomorrow for a new manifold..... 

Does anyone know if the replacement part is better than the one from the factory? Have they addressed the issue with a redesgin? Should i expect to be replacing manifolds every 25k miles?

Is there any after market support for this issue? Seems to be problem on the TSI motor not only the CC.....


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

As in the Air Intake manifold, they replaced it 3 times with the exact same make/model.
but... knock on wood... this one has held up now awhile, and "Irongrey", I did have same issues, rough idle, misfires, bad engine "hiccup" at 2500 rpms and then the engine light comes on whenever it feels like it.

Other issues: 
When my EPC light kept on coming on and putting the car in "limb"mode(not being able to go over 3000rpm. on I read and heard about some wiring to the throttle body is to short, according to a technical Bulletin(TSB # 2018652). Which the dealer said would be replaced for free if within warranty, ok.. I'm at 139k now... not much warranty there, so $500 later, the performed the work. (To be honest, If I knew how easy it was, I would have done this myself, they used wire "similar as the trigger wire to activate rear fog light" cut the plug off, extended the wire, crimped it together and put it back.) 

The air noise coming from break pedal, they finally looked more closely at and said that lots of cc's have it and if under warranty would be replaced with new brake booster, but the "service adviser" said that it should not be a big deal to keep it the way it is, since it works good still.. So I guess, end of that story.

Now next issue is my clutch, the little ball at the end of the "clutch cylinder" broke off, and then the spring above it comes loose and falls out of it's position.
My clutch pedal is now loose. The clutch cylinder arm will still be activated due to the cone shaped hole where it originally was attached in, where it centers in when you press the pedal.
The Clutch Cylinder would cost $128,- but I can only imagine the hours it takes to install it.

My conclusion and thoughts as of right now, Love the looks of the car, love how it drives, but it is time to trade in. 
Just spend the $500,- on the wire extension of the throttle body, Kind of should get the clutch cylinder changed out, probably $1000, and I am at the point that i need a new set of Tires again probably another $1000, is that all worth it if the car has nearly 140K miles? I doubt it.
And due to the miles, I'm considering a diesel, and wished they had the CC TDI just like in Europe, but they don't. I'm scared of getting another 2.0T

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

This combined with the waterpump issue is while I will walk away from this car as the miles pile up outside of the warranty(CPO'd to 60k).

There is no excuse for a car that requires multiple waterpump and intake manifold replacements before 60k. But from reading on here, many people have had these jobs done more than once.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

dutchy said:


> As in the Air Intake manifold, they replaced it 3 times with the exact same make/model.
> but... knock on wood... this one has held up now awhile, and "Irongrey", I did have same issues, rough idle, misfires, bad engine "hiccup" at 2500 rpms and then the engine light comes on whenever it feels like it.


So you had the engine "hiccup" too right around 2500rpms? Was it resolved when your manifold was replaced? Has it ever come back? Mine got better after replacing the manifold but never completely went away. I really want to figure it out. I get no codes on it and car otherwise drives great.


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

I wish there was a mod to do away with the flapper in the intake manifold altogether.
I'll take the slight loss of low end torque for improved reliability.

*Aftermarket, are you listening?*


----------



## dutchy (Jan 13, 2007)

Irongrey, It never went away completely like you said, it got less, but still there.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

dutchy said:


> It's definitely an air noise.. when you have no pressure on the break you hear it, when you just press it slightly it stops.
> 
> It's a Manual transmission.
> 
> Defective brake power booster? I hope it's something that won't be too costly, since i'm way out of warranty.... I should have mentioned it way back....


So many VW's do that. Only reason I know cause I worked at VW once. lol


----------



## JackMiracle (Sep 22, 2010)

The intake manifold is being replaced again. First at 24,000km and now at 79... 
At this rate when my 120,000 km warranty expires i'll have to pay for the next manifold. 

I'm going to write VW on this matter. This is quite ridiculous. 
Tempted to sell the car. 




dutchy said:


> I purchased my VW CC sport(Manual) in '09, and have it always maintained at the dealership.
> I did purchase the extended warranty, 5yr 100k miles also at time of purchase.
> During the warranty I needed to have twice the air intake manifold replaced.
> Does anyone else have experienced this problem, and what would I be able to do to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## JackMiracle (Sep 22, 2010)

The intake manifold is being replaced again. First at 24,000km and now at 79... 
At this rate when my 120,000 km warranty expires i'll have to pay for the next manifold. 

I'm going to write VW on this matter. This is quite ridiculous. 
Tempted to sell the car. 

2009 GTI Manual 



dutchy said:


> I purchased my VW CC sport(Manual) in '09, and have it always maintained at the dealership.
> I did purchase the extended warranty, 5yr 100k miles also at time of purchase.
> During the warranty I needed to have twice the air intake manifold replaced.
> Does anyone else have experienced this problem, and what would I be able to do to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## crumbcrusher (Mar 6, 2013)

*2009 VW Jetta Intake Manifold*

I too, have a 2009 Jetta. We had to replace the intake manifold at 34k miles and again at 62k miles. All under warranty. Now that the car has 109k miles, it was diagnosed to have it replaced again. We had the dealer replace it. I have called the VW customer service to complain. They issued a $250 voucher to the dealer. That helps, however I contend this is a non wearable part. The first time, you could claim a defect, the 2nd time a poor install, but 3 times? I have escalated the issue to regional and now the next step is to email the executive board. I have to go pick up the old manifold at the dealer. he is telling me the intake is plastic? Regardless, it should not fail on average of 37k miles. I am quite frustrated with this.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Most likely cause: Direct Injection engine = carbon build-up
Affected Area: Intake Manifold
Solution: Carbon-cleaning, wipe-down of valves

Report of build-up start around 10K sometimes. Just gotta get it cleaned. 

Additional info:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/336352-Audi-FSI-Engine-Carbon-Build-up-Megathread

http://www.edmunds.com/autoobserver-archive/2011/06/direct-injection-fouls-some-early-adopters.html

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37107


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The intake manifold is a bad design, the flap linkage would break whether the engine is Direct Injected or not. The Direct Injection is the cause of the intake valve deposit issues, not the manifold flap problems.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> The intake manifold is a bad design, the flap linkage would break whether the engine is Direct Injected or not. The Direct Injection is the cause of the intake valve deposit issues, not the manifold flap problems.


ahh, thanks for clarifying :thumbup:


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine was just replaced at 36K, 2011.

I suspected these little 4 Cylinders were problematic which is why I got the V6 on my last Passat and it was fantastically reliable. 216K still no issues. No way this engine will make it that far.

I have 100K warranty and will sell it before that's up.


----------



## dpac996 (May 15, 2013)

I have a 2009 CC 2.0TFSI.

At:
20K: wiring under front passenger seat damaged due to poor design; replaced all harnesses
27K: intake manifold runner position sensor replaced
27K*: intake manifold replaced! *(after 130 miles from previous "fix")
31K: EPC light; throttle body connectors and wires; replaced throttle body
49K: EPC light; throttle body gold repin
59K: CHK light: replaced intake manifold (2nd time!)
61K: EPC light; multiple EPC faults, engine goes into LIMP mode. Suspect PCV issue. Not taken back to dealer. 

On it's way to dealer...monday. Been reading more...possibly coil packs are bad...

Any idea how much it i$$ to de-carbonize intake?


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

dpac996 said:


> ... Any idea how much it i$$ to de-carbonize intake? ...


Any chance you're in the NYC/NJ region? If so, I can refer to you reputable carbon cleaners :thumbup:


----------



## dpac996 (May 15, 2013)

CC_VW1019 said:


> Any chance you're in the NYC/NJ region? If so, I can refer to you reputable carbon cleaners :thumbup:



I live in PA, suburb of Pittsburgh.

Just heard back from dealer. Codes thrown tell them to replace the throttle body (again; was replaced at 30K)

The history of EPC/Chk Engine light faults and the subsequent "fixes" is beyond sad. 

Dealer confirms that they do not perform failure analysis on the parts they replace. They just replace them according to what VW corporate tech boards tell them, based on the codes. At this point the intake manifold was replaced 2X, the throttle body now 2X.

Seems to be some serious design flaws in pretty much the whole fuel delivery system. The European emissions standards must have them in band-aid design mode as they role out the engines to keep up with demand. It's just nuts to me to have a motor with ~60K miles on it to have this number of intake related failures.

$750 to replace the throttle body. I have an active case with VW motors (mothership). The dealer will not offer a goodwill fix despite the reappearance of same fault/same symptoms (EPC/Chk Engine) at last warranty repair (intake manifold replace). The root problem has really not been fixed in warranty, and now I face a long expensive future of ownership with this CC.

This seems to be a case for the Magnuson-Moss warranty act of 1975.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

was driving my 2011 CC at around 5800RPM and had felt a large surge on the motor... CEL started blinking and the engine started shaking the entire car side to side.. car went into limp mode and wouldnt accelerate as the engine thumped away. 

I turned the car off and back on. car drove perfect and the CEL went off. parked the car and drove off fine after a few hours of walking around the mall. No cel. decided to punch it a bit to see if the car would do it again... this time, the CEL simply came on and stayed on (although thtere was no engine nudging). 

Took it to dealer (only have 5,000miles warranty left) they replaced the ignition coil for cylinder #1 (the same cylinder that was misfiring.) as i drove off the dealer i decided to see if i could replicate it again to make sure the problem was fixed. sure enough... CEL started blinking. 

for reference, before i took the car to the dealer, i scanned the OBDII... codes were as follows.

P0301 - CYLINDER 1 MISFIRE DETECTED
P2015 - INTAKE MANIFOLD RUNNER SEN SW CKT RNG/PERF B1

the dealer denies the need to replace the intake manifold, although from reading here, It sounds like its all related.


----------



## dpac996 (May 15, 2013)

bruno: looks like you've been CC'd. 

Once these failures start there seems to be no end. Get out while you can!!!

Sorry for the drama, wait, no i'm not 

I can't wait to see what the VW corporate response is to my CC's sordid "EPC/Chk engine light/fix-to-code-robotic-response" history.

What incentive does the dealer have to actually perform system level failure analysis? They get paid either way; out of warranty funds or from owner's pocket. I get the whole legal infrastructure which guides the dealer tech response to piecewise/code wise fixes, but if they took some time to perform failure analysis on parts identified in recurring scan code/problems (instead of tossing them) perhaps we would all be further along...


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

brunoxmatoss said:


> was driving my 2011 CC at around 5800RPM and had felt a large surge on the motor... CEL started blinking and the engine started shaking the entire car side to side.. car went into limp mode and wouldnt accelerate as the engine thumped away.
> 
> I turned the car off and back on. car drove perfect and the CEL went off. parked the car and drove off fine after a few hours of walking around the mall. No cel. decided to punch it a bit to see if the car would do it again... this time, the CEL simply came on and stayed on (although thtere was no engine nudging).
> 
> ...


You need an Intake Manifold.


----------



## dpac996 (May 15, 2013)

mswlogo said:


> You need an Intake Manifold.




..and/or throttle body...
....and/or throttle body connector/wiring...
.......and/or throttle body gold pin upgrade (not a joke)...

i am interested in pursuing a class action law suit against VW. Searches for "EPC", "Intake manifold", and 2009 CC 2.0T and you will see quite a large sampling of owners getting dragged through the dirt due to faulty parts and/or design for these motors. Issues like this hurt the owners, hurts VW (word of mouth), and hurts the dealers. 


As for the car itself, it's a real shame because the rest of the vehicle is excellent :thumbup:.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

Reading this thread with a bit of... angst... as I just picked up a 2009 CC Sport on Saturday. 

Literally on the drive home, the CEL came on. Ran the code, p2015. Same issue as every other TSI owner is having... 

Did some searching and found part number 06J-133-201-AS, which I plan to order. 

Might try tackling the repair with my friend (he has a highly modded 996 Turbo, does all his own work) so hopefully the job is pretty straightforward. 

I know on the Mercedes motors, we have an issue with oil buildup in the intake manis due to the vent from the valve covers... running a catch-can alleviates most of this. Is there a "highly touted" catch can on the market for the CC?

Finally, once the intake is replaced, is there a preventative maintenance additive (Seafoam, Chevron, etc) that can "clean" the buildup in the intake mani? 

Thanks guys,


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

dutchy said:


> That's correct, Just a rough idle..
> 
> Another thing that I noticed, which I don't know if it is normal, is that when the brake is not applied, you hear a air noise coming from the brake pedal, and when u apply the break it stop making the noises... I always wanted to see in someone else's cc if it does the same, and never had change.


My CC has the same thing... a hiss from under the dash when the brake pedal is not applied. It's not loud, but noticeable after a few stops. 

So... normal?


----------



## dpac996 (May 15, 2013)

Dr. Funk,
that's a shame about your car. I'm sorry about that. These failures should be in the noise, minimal, of very low occurrence. Instead it seems to be the opposite. it would be nice to really see a "master issues list"-- a database of real problems for these cars (all cars really) to truly gauge the statistics of this string of failures. 

How many miles are on your CC?

Yesterday I picked up my CC from the dealer; new throttle body. I asked them to put the old (presumably faulty) TB in a box and toss it in the car. I have not inspected it yet-- not even sure how to test it. There is likely no test I can perform to really analyze it against factory spec. The TB was $500. 

The light ECP/CHK engine light has not come back on (yet). 

The codes that occurred for the INTAKE MANIFOLD replacement at 59,748 miles were:

P2015, P0300, P0301, P0302; The 300 series codes are all registered cylinder misfires -- which can occur, I presume, if the incoming fuel mix is poor in flow and ratio I suppose-- in other words the misfires don't necessarily point to three faulty coil packs (which are the original coil packs).

-->[I am toying with replacing all 4 coil packs, however, and the PCV valve assembly: can anyone suggest a good parts house... rock auto?]



The code for the most recent "fix" (Throttle body replace) at 61K miles were not listed on the work order; it merely read that the 8 codes were all TB related.


At this point my ride has had the following replacements:
-intake manifold (2x)
-intake manifold runner sensor
-throttle body: connector
-throttle body: wiring harness
-throttle body: connector terminals/pins
-throttle body: connector pins upgraded to gold contacts
-throttle body


how an intake manifold can fail is something i don't readily understand. It it just a molded piece of plastic, not and electro-mechanical device.

The throttle body seems pretty simple: it receive control signals that change the position of in integrated stepper motor, which moves the round butterfly valve, thus metering the fuel/air mixture directly before the intake manifold. I suppose the motor and/or associated hardware could crap out and not position the valve where the ECU is commanding it to. Seems pretty bad for it to die so early on however...


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

What would be a good preventative maintenance care in order to avoid the intake manifold from failing? Would the SeaFoam cleaning help?


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

dpac996 said:


> Dr. Funk,
> that's a shame about your car. I'm sorry about that. These failures should be in the noise, minimal, of very low occurrence. Instead it seems to be the opposite. it would be nice to really see a "master issues list"-- a database of real problems for these cars (all cars really) to truly gauge the statistics of this string of failures.
> 
> How many miles are on your CC?
> ...


Thank you for the detailed explanation. I have 77,500 on the car. CarFax was squeaky-clean, and very detailed.

I would agree that it's a bit much for the intake mani to be replaced that often... as for TB, is it a Bosch unit? If so, that's not terribly out of the question for German cars. Crossfires (99% Mercedes-Benz) snack on throttle bodies... Seems you either get blessed with a good one from the factory, or you spend $400 every 20,000 miles chasing Bosch failures. Same thing -- stepper motor goes kapüt and you're screwed... car will barely idle. 

The P0300, P0301, P0302 codes you experienced are definitely related to the intake mani failure. I'm very familiar with working on the 996 Turbo (basically a VW LOL), and in my experience logging codes with the Durametric system, the cylinder misfire codes pop up all the time (especially when he exceeds 1.4 Bar and is over 6,000 RPM). We've got the issues sorted, for now... but that's only until he adds more HP :laugh: 

Worth noting, VW/Audi/Porsche coil packs are known to be "temporary" at best... There are several Audi owners on the Mercedes forums that carry coils in their glovebox, in anticipation of them messing up :screwy:.

Seems _all_ German cars have their "repeat" issues... quirks that define the model, so-to-speak. With my Crossfire SRT, for instance, there's a known design fault with the intercooler (charge-air cooler) underneath the supercharger. We use the same motor as the AMG versions, 3.2 Kompressor (M112). The failure occurs after about 60,000 miles... the "fins" in the intercooler start to leak and you end up losing coolant. The problem is, you ingest said coolant into the engine and it gums up the intake manifolds. First warning sign is normally a MAP sensor failure... MAP sensor is located in the Y-pipe (post intercooler) and the sensor gets coated in "guacamole" (our best analogy for the greasy slurry of oil vapor and glycol. 

The loss is very gradual... in other words, the motor won't hydro-lock. BUT, you f--- up everything in the intake tracts. It's a $1,000 replacement part, and the only part available is the OEM unit, which will eventually fail again. You have to pull the fuel rail, supercharger, EGI harness, vacuum lines, etc... it's a weekend job. :banghead:

Then there's the CPS, intercooler pump failure (in-line pump near heat exchanger), relay control module failure... the list goes on. 

No single car will be hit by all of those afflictions, but every Mercedes M112 motor gets hit with at least two of the above failures. 

Again, a "perk" of ownership. 

When it runs properly though... it's a freaking missile. :thumbup:


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

On my 2011 looks like they're replacing the valve spring for cylinder 1.

They've already replaced

Ignition coil, for cylinder1
Spark plug, for cylinder1
Injector for cylinder1
Cleaned intake of carbon. 

Does anyone think this will fix my random cel/epc issue? Or is it just another in the meantime band aid?


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAVEEDUB85 (Jul 7, 2007)

The hissing when not applying the brake is probably a faulty brake booster. I've replaced a few on EOS's and passats for the same issue


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

Scheduled a service on Tuesday with the local V-Dub dealer in Murfreesboro... Was going to do the job myself, but I already have one toy to wrench on and I've heard the codes must be reset by dealer anyways. Dealer quoted me $390 to fix it, and I'm supplying the manifold/seal kit. 

If I can get out the door for $390 + tax, I'll call it a day. I'll have them give me their thoughts on the brake booster hiss as well. 

Is that one of those "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" deals?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

DAVEEDUB85 said:


> The hissing when not applying the brake is probably a faulty brake booster. I've replaced a few on EOS's and passats for the same issue


 It is a Faulty brake booster. Dr. funk. Mine did it too. 

I've been out of the forums for a long time now...decided I take a gander. I bought my 09 back in 02/09 and other than one misfire I got driving in a hurricane which never came back...my CC has been dead reliable. (Knock on oak) I have 48k miles and she runs like a top. Coming back has tightened my butthole up with all these issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr. Funkenstein said:


> Reading this thread with a bit of... angst... as I just picked up a 2009 CC Sport on Saturday.
> 
> Literally on the drive home, the CEL came on. Ran the code, p2015. Same issue as every other TSI owner is having...
> 
> ...


 There are a lot things you can do to help with the carbon problem. I know a lot of people here swear by the sea foam. 

Also catch cans are another helpful tool 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ngine/2.0TurboTSI/Performance/CCT004/1725/120 


Either way I dont think it will completely prevent the carbon but it will slow it down and make the cleanings much further apart. 


Here is the intake manifold at 25% off. 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ake/06J-133-201-AS/06J-133-201-AL/2644/140657


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> There are a lot things you can do to help with the carbon problem. I know a lot of people here swear by the sea foam.
> 
> Also catch cans are another helpful tool
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ngine/2.0TurboTSI/Performance/CCT004/1725/120
> ...


 Thank you for the links, and the info as well. 

$400 is a bit rich for a catch-can, and I'm even used to the Mercedes Tax LOL... It does look like a quality built piece though. 

Good price on the mani. I already have the mani at the house, bought it last week. Once we get it installed, I'll try to do the Seafoam treatment with every oil change. Maybe, with luck, I'll last another 80,000 miles before needing a new mani. Maybe :sly: 

crazywayne311 -- So far, I'm loving the car. Excellent road manners and it turns plenty of heads, even being four years old. I'm trying to leave this thing alone, but the little 2.0 has impressed me with its linear "pep". Might be making a phone call to APR sooner than later...


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr. Funkenstein said:


> crazywayne311 -- So far, I'm loving the car. Excellent road manners and it turns plenty of heads, even being four years old. I'm trying to leave this thing alone, but the little 2.0 has impressed me with its linear "pep". Might be making a phone call to APR sooner than later...


 whats weird is that i came from a stage 2+ MKV to a stock CC. at first it was rather disappointing but my mail focus was wheels and suspension. I've had the car for 4 years now and never got it chipped despite really really wanting to. 

I still feel its peppy and fun enough. I'm not racing. it gets to 130 plenty fast enough i mean 60...ha ha 

i need someone to buy it though. i want out of payments!


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

For all of those self diagnosing (IT MUST BE THE INTAKE MANIFOLD) people, just a friendly reminder that other fomplications may occur. Per my original post, I thought my problem was the intake manifold... boy was I wrong.


Turns out my occasional cel was due to a broken valve spring.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

Figured I'd post an update for everyone -- Intake mani was replaced and codes cleared... no issues since. Car definitely feels a bit stronger now, idle is smooth as glass. $425 well-spent. 

Cheers,


----------



## UptownJ (Apr 12, 2013)

*Warranty extension notification!*

Guys,

Just noticed some rough idling with my 2010 CC and a letter magically appeared in the mail that gave an extension for an "Emissions Control Systems Warranty" extension for 10 years or 120,000 miles.

I figured this might be some useful information for people experiencing the same symptoms or worse, for people who had to pay out of their own pocket for this fix.


From the letter:

*What is the problem?*
Volkswagen has determined that under specific conditions:


a faulty intake manifold may cause the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) on the instrument cluster to illuminate due to the presence of specific fault codes caused by this component.
a faulty fuel injector may cause minor misfire conditions and, in turn, cause the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) on the instrument cluster to illuminate due to the presence of specific fault codes caused by this component.


*What will Volkswagen do?*
In our continuing efforts to assure proper performance of Volkswagen vehicles, your dealer will diagnose and replace a faulty intake manifold and/or a faulty fuel injector, if necessary at no cost to you as long as the vehicle remains within the time and mileage limits of this warranty extension.

*What does this warranty extension cover?*
This warranty extension covers only the diagnosis and replacement of a faulty intake manifold and/or a faulty fuel injector. And, should you ever sell the vehicle, this warranty extension is fully transferable to subsequent owners.

*Reimbursement of expenses.*
If you have previously paid for replacement of a faulty intake manifold and/or a faulty fuel injector, please refer to the enclosed form that explains how to request reimbursement. We would be pleased to review your reimbursement request.

We are pleased to offer this extended emissions warranty and hope that you will continue to be a member of the Volkswagen family. Thank you for driving a Volkswagen!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

UptownJ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just noticed some rough idling with my 2010 CC and a letter magically appeared in the mail that gave an extension for an "Emissions Control Systems Warranty" extension for 10 years or 120,000 miles.
> 
> ...


Beat you to this. Thanks for re posting though

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uel-Injectors-under-warranty-10-years-120-000


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sadly having to clean the intake valves and replace the intake mani on these engines is part of the price of admission. 
EVERYTHING has some maintenance issue to it. I feel for those with multiple issues...

I seem to be lucky and have a Wednesday car which at 71k has had few issues. I have had the mani replaced twice and did the carbon cleaning myself 1k miles ago...tedious and not fun but also not all that hard.

Next time the mani goes...I will likely go with this since I am already tuned
Intake flapper delete kit

Catch cans look neat...but simply add another maintenance item, especially if you live in a climate where temps get below freezing...other than that, all they will do is slow the buildup and not eliminate it. Truthfully, doing the de-carbon breathes new life into the motor and I will likely do it every 20k myself...but that's just me

Seafoam, may help slow things, but again only slow things. Furthermore until I see someone bore scope a motor with low mileage overall or low mileage after a manual cleaning and then seafoam it and then either pull the intake or scope it again...all the "evidence" that it does anything meaningful, is anecdotal at best. For heavy buildup, I KNOW it will do nothing since I have before pictures from the dealer when the replaced the mani and wanted to charge me to clean the valves and I declined. As a courtesy the seafoamed it. I pulled the mani a week later to clean the valves and the valves looked no better than the photos sent to me when they pulled the mani for replacement. They looked exactly the same. Nothing will replace doing a manual cleaning at some point with these engines.


----------



## mcloud (Nov 14, 2013)

*Defective Intake Manifold*

2009 Tiguan S, Auto, 72,000 mi.: Garvey VW, Queensbury, NY, says check engine light indicates defective intake, excessive carbon build-up. Car is out of warranty. VW will replace intake free of charge, and let me know if valves need cleaning before any work is done. Is the new manifold an improved design? Will use of Techron prevent future build-up?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

the new intake should fix that problem, I believe the part number should end in AS.

techron won't help... its a hot debate on what will fix carbon deposits.


----------

